# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  طلب عناوين مواقع مراكز المخطوطات هذه

## أبوالوليد السلفي

الأخوة الكرام , أرجو منكم التفضل بذكر عناوين مواقع مراكز المخطوطات التالية : 

1 - مركز البحث العلمي بجامعة أم القرى . 
2 - مركز المحمودية .
3 - مركز المخطوطات بالجامعة الإسلامية .
4 - مركز المخطوطات بجامعة الملك فيصل . 

و جزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

للرفع

----------


## أبو أروى

هذا عنوان مركز الملك فيصل:
www.kfcris.com
أما الجامعة الإسلامية فهو:
www.iu.edu.sa
أما جامعة ام القرى فهو:
www.uqu.edu.sa
وفي هذه المواقع كلها فيها قسم للمخطوطات خاصة موقع الملك والجامعة الإسلامية وقد جربتهما اما جامعة أم القرى فانظر أخي الكريم علك تجد فيه شيئا أما مركز المحمودية فلا أعلم عنه شيئا

----------


## الْمُتَقَفِّر

السلام عليكم
المكتبة المحمودية لم تعد موجودة بهذا الاسم لأنها ضُمَّت - هي ومكتبة عارف حكمت والمكتبات الأخرى بالمدينة النبوية - إلى مكتبة الملك عبدالعزيز فعليك أن تبحث في موجوداتها.

----------


## وليد دوادي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------

